# My 1985 Crawler



## S-205

Thought you guys may like to see some pictures of my project. My 1985 4Runner


----------



## S-205

Its a 22re w/ 560,680 km's rusty as heck and super fun. 4.88's, spool rear, axle moved forward 2 1/2" IFS steering box w/ hi-steer kit. 36x12 Super Swampers right now, winch etc etc


----------



## dt5150

nice! love the old runners


----------



## S-205

Swapped in some F150 springs in the rear, did some other odds and end stuff. Hauled some wood.


----------



## Cornerstone PM

I had the same year Runner years ago, it was alot of fun


----------



## Philbilly2

You keep the canoe on top in case you roll over into water??? :laughing:

Looks like a fun little project... wish I had the time... Thumbs Up


----------



## S-205

Exactly! Haha

Time is hard, fortunately I'm young and just got married and my wife is nice and let's me d time on it. Right now we have them built and don't work on them much, my friends and I just love taking them out. Have to make time for the things you love, my wife loves it too so that helps.


----------



## S-205

Quick update, bought an 88, swapped and painted the body, new motor, a lot of new parts, built a tire carrier.


----------



## S-205

How it looks now, lots of winter days and nights spent in the shop to get it here.


----------

